# Best time and place to collect Alder Cones, Oak Leaves?



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Recently I have been researching for Alder Cones and Oak Leafs. It seems these two items will lower the pH and I wonder if anyone actually used those they found in a park? I went to Barnet Marine Park 2 days ago and found a few alder cones and birch cone. I am not so sure if it's safe to use in my shrimp tank, but I might just use them as an experiment (not going into my tank).

I have read a few post that people said we should only collect them in autumn.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw some at Confederation Park in Burnaby not too far from April's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would be careful about using anything collected from a park, you don't know if the trees they came from have been sprayed.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

The Guy said:


> I would be careful about using anything collected from a park, you don't know if the trees they came from have been sprayed.


Good idea to check with municipality if any kind of spray was used in a park.

Oak leaves should be picked in a fall. 
Alder cones better (and easyer) pickup late winter, early spring. Now still should be fine.
I'm using oak leaves and alder cones and my shrimp like to feed on them


----------

